# Mediatonic and Devolver Digital Remake Hatoful Boyfriend



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2014)

>mfw
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2014)

this is GOTY material


----------



## Castiel (Jun 6, 2014)

> “Our research shows that consumer fatigue for space marines and dragons is at an all-time high – gamers are ready for something new and fresh,” said Devolver Digital CFO Fork Parker. “Semi-realistic pigeon dating simulations are the next great frontier in video games.”



truly Devolver knows what we need


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2014)

and what we need are REALISTIC pigeon dating sims


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 6, 2014)

Day one buy. This is what we were missing in our lives.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 6, 2014)

Remaking the greatest game of all time

This is the most important remake of a game since the fan pandering of remaking FF7


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Jun 6, 2014)

I had thought this day would never come.

At last, salvation is upon the gaming industry.


----------



## Es (Jun 6, 2014)

10/10 Game


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 6, 2014)

new and fresh, guys 

it's hard to be more outside the box than this


----------



## Kyuuzen (Jun 7, 2014)

God.  Oh _God_.

Yes.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally, our time has come!


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2014)

I played the original and holy shit, yes, yeesssss


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 8, 2014)

started playing the original
11/10
would bang em al


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2014)

Innovation the industry definitely needed.


----------



## Naruko (Jun 10, 2014)

So very coo.


----------



## Monna (Jun 10, 2014)

There are fangirls who ship these birds unironically. This is only the beginning.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 18, 2014)

steam page is up



> Special Note
> No birds were hurt in the making of Hatoful Boyfriend. In fact, many found love.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 20, 2014)

I am ready.


----------

